# Help with my FSH result please.



## Wish-on-a-star (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I hope your all well and looking forward to the weekend. 

As you will see from my signature we have been ttc for 3 years. I decided to have my bloods done to check if everything was as it should be after my 2 ops last year. When I rang the GP office the receptionist said all test came back ok. I asked for a copy so I could do some research and compare it to other results you ladies have posted on here but I'm still confused. 
My FSH came back 1.4u/L (3.0-8.0) in the notes it said just out of range -ok. Does anyone know what this means? Should I be asking the doctor more questions? 
I searched on google and found that hypogonadtropic and hyposonadism mentioned which can cause low sex drive and hair loss in women which I have but have learned to live with. I obviously have no medical background but 1.4 compared to 3.0 sounds more than 'just out of range'. 
I also had Testosterone,TSH,LH and progesterone tested, all came back normal no action.

Thank you for reading. 
Xx


----------



## olive0609 (Jul 25, 2013)

There are some references that state that your test result is still within normal, such as this one:

http://women.webmd.com/follicle-stimulating-hormone?page=2

Your result would only be totally abnormal if it were done during your midcycle peak.

It is possible that the test results were interpreted with clinical correlation - meaning the doctor thought that given your condition of having low sex drive and hair loss, the results were normal for that kind of situation. But I think doctors don't usually do things this way. If you were already formally diagnosed beforehand as having hyposonadism or being hypogonadotropic, your test results would likely be consistent with your existing condition, but it is unlikely that the interpreting physician would say that the result is normal. He would more likely say that the result is that you have low FSH due to the condition you have. But if you have never been diagnosed with those conditions, then the doctor would be even less inclined to say the results were normal. He would say that they are low and would probably evaluate you further to confirm things.

Another possibility is that the doctor is aware of the fact that 1.4 can still be considered normal especially if he knew that you were in your follicular phase. It may just be that the lab - by default or whatever - lists the normal range as being between 3.0 and 8.0.

In short, I do not quite understand the results myself. You should ask your doctor more questions about this.


----------



## Wish-on-a-star (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Olive0609

Thank you so much for your reply I didn't realise that there was a message for me. I have made an appointment to see the GP that specialises in Gyn problems which isn't until the 5th Sept. I've never met her before. I had a lovely female doctor who really listened but have just been she's left so fingers crossed this new one is ok. I just desparately need someone to hear me out and take an interest in me and not keep comparing me to a text book. I feel the same as you everything separately looks normal if I had been diagnosed but I haven't. 

Thanks again. X


----------

